# Qualität von Notebookherstellern...



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Juli 2012)

*Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Huhu! 
Bei mir steht bald das Studium an und ich brauche ein Notebook für diese Zeit. Ich wollte zwar auf jeden Fall noch auf das richtige Modell warten (bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Notebook mit Ivy-Dualcore, mindestens 4GiB RAM, einer dezidierten Nvidia und (möglichst) einer SSD bis 800€), aber nachdem ich die katastrophalen Erfahrungen einiger User mit Acer-Notebooks gelesen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen, was denn so die "qualitätsvollsten" Notebookhersteller sind, falls man das so über einen Kamm scheeren kann - einfach, um die Übersicht zu erleichtern. Aktuell dachte ich da an Asus, MSI oder Lenovo - liege ich da richtig? 
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Also von der Verarbeitung her, sind sicherlich Lenovo und Apple vorne dran.


----------



## NewGeneration (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

DELL gehört wohl auch zu den besten


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Ich empfinde Lenovo nur bei den hochpreisigen Thinkpads super, die Idea-Reihe gibt sich fast nichts mit den Acer Modellen.
Wobei die teuren Timeline Modelle von Acer wirklich nicht schlecht sind.
Generell die Business Laptops machen einen viel besseren Eindruck als die normalen Modelle.
Bei der Mittelklasse empfinde ich Asus und Toshiba als gut.
Blind kaufen darf man sowieso nichts, Blindgänger gibts bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Alles klar 
Danke schon mal 
Worauf soll ich dann achten? Reviews?


----------



## Patze93 (6. Juli 2012)

Clevo Notebooks wie Schenker oder Deviltech sind sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Die Tests von Notebookjournal.de oder Notebookcheck.com sind ganz gut.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Lenovo ThinkPads T,X,W- Serie
HP Elite Books und Pro Books
Sony VAIO T, Z Serie
Apple Mac Book Pro
Dell Latitude und Precision
Toshiba Tecra und Portege
Fujitsu Celsius Mobile und Lifebook
Panasonic Toughbook
General Dynamics Itronix

und einige mehr


Viele Hersteller bieten aber, das muss man beachten, nicht nur hochwertige Modelle an sondern hochwertige Modelle und gleichzeitig billige Consumergeräte.

Ein wichtiger Hinweis auf eine hochwertige Bauweise ist das Einhalten bestimmter MIL-Std Normen (Military Standard) wie etwa MIL-Std-901D (bezieht sich auf die Schockresistenz).

Ein ebenfalls beachtenswerter Punkt ist die Aufrüst- und Reparierbarkeit. Die Lenovo Thinkpads schneiden hier etwa sehr gut ab, die Mac Books gehören dagegen zu den schlimmsten Modellen am Markt. Ein guter Hinweis auf gute Reparierbarkeit ist die öffentliche Verfügbarkeit einer Wartungsanleitung (Hardware Maintenance Manual); ist ein solches vorhanden kann man es kurz überfliegen und dadurch meist schon sehr gut abschätzen, wie reparierbar ein Gerät ist.

Reviews sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht auch wenn nur selten die Langzeitstabilität getestet wird.

So schlimm kann Acer übrigens nicht sein, ich hab hier etwa ein 13 Jahre altes Acer Notebook, dass immernoch einigermaßen funktioniert.


----------



## Patze93 (7. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Reperaturfähigkeit ist bei Clevo sehr gut. Das BIOS ist universal und nimmt von Pentium bis i7 einiges auf. Auch das Kühlsystem ist bis auf die TDP eines I7 ausgelegt. Dazu kann man noch Hdd,RAM,Wlan, und DVD Laufwerk wechseln. Nur die GPU ist meist Onboard. Bei den High end Systemen sinds dann Mxm Module


----------



## AchtBit (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Ich rate dir auch die Business Klasse, wenn du den fürs Studium verwendest. Für 800€uro wirst Du aber kaum eins finden, dass ne brauchbare 3d-Grafik darstellen kann. Weshalb ich an deiner Stelle, vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Gerät in Erwägung ziehen würde.


----------



## Alex555 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

das XMG A102 wäre eine gute Möglichkeit. 
11", daher sehr portabel, einen richtigen I5 bzw I7, und eine GT 650M. 
Hier mal ein Test : Test Schenker XMG A102 (Clevo W110ER) Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Qualitätsmäßig sind Clevo nicht das non plus ultra, aber sie sind definitiv ordentlich verarbeitet. 
Der Preis stimmt zudem bei Clevo immer, und die Wartung ist sehr sehr einfach! 
Apple sind wahrscheinlich am hochwertigsten, aber sehr teuer und haben kein windows. 
Alienware ist auch vorne mit dabei, gibt aber auch wie bei jedem Hersteller "schwarze Schafe"   
Hab selbst ein Dell NB, bin damit zumindest großteils zufrieden (support 1A, Wartung kompliziert)


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Die Beste Erfahrung habe ich mit Fujits-Siemens gemacht.

Lenovo: Null Kulanz, selbst wenn das Gerät ein paar Tage nach Garantie kaputt geht. Mein Thinkpad hatte ein defektes Mainboard keine Woche nach Garantieende. Aussage von Lenovo war das ich ja gerne das NB kostenpflichtig reparieren lassen kann und das bei einem Gerät der 1300 Euro Klasse. Die Verarbeitung war auch nicht die Beste. Modell war ein glaub ich ein T50 oder T52 damals.

Asus: Gutes Gerät aber mieser Abzock Support. Wollte einen Lüfter für das NB meiner Frau bestellen weil dieser nach 2,5 Jahren nicht mehr richtig wollte. Asus wollte mir keinen Lüfter schicken aber mir das Notebook reparieren. Angebot belief sich auch ca 300 Euro Reparatur für ein max 10 Euro Teil.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen mal viel auf Fachseiten herumgetrieben. Fujitsu scheint ja wirklich recht gut wegzukommen - da werde ich mich definitiv mal weiter umsehen.
An sonsten kommt mein aktueller Favorit aus dem Hause MySN Schenker... kann ich da was falsch machen? 
Mit gebrauchter Elektronik bin ich allerdings immernoch recht skeptisch...
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch, dass es in diesem Preisbereich keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt... daher würde ich jetzt bis 1000€ schauen 
Vielen Dank nochmal!!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Patze93 (9. Juli 2012)

Schenker = Clevo wie von mir beschrieben


----------



## AeroX (9. Juli 2012)

Ja probier's mal mit mysn schenker..


----------



## Patze93 (9. Juli 2012)

Mein Xmg ist auch gerade unterwegs


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Notebookherstellern...*

Alles klar, damit steht mein Favorit fest 
Ich hab eh noch ein wenig Zeit, da ich wahrscheinlich erst in 1-2 Monaten bestellen werde. Vorher brauch ich das Notebook einfach noch nicht, dennoch halte ich mal die Augen offen 
Vielen Dank allen!


----------

